# [Debian] apt-get backport Liste?



## Sway (28. August 2003)

Hi. Auf der Suche nach einem Backport für Gnome 2.3 fiel mir auf, das die Suche mit Google sehr umständlich ist. Gibts eine Seite im Netz, wo man die Backports gesammt finden kann?

Weil ich suche ne Menge Programme, die bei den SID (oder auch Woody) Sourcen nicht bei sind.


----------



## JohannesR (28. August 2003)

Nur die für Gnome oder alle?


----------



## Sway (29. August 2003)

Für Gnome hab ich es gefunden, für den aktuellen XFree 86 auch. Es geht mir eher Allgemein. Man weiss ja nie, was man so gerade braucht. Ich hab gedacht, das es sowas wie RPMFIND auch für APT Backportadressen gibt.


----------

